# Mom nào làm trắng răng bằng than hoạt tính Gốc Việt rồi cho em xin ý kiến?



## hoa lê nguyen

Không giấu gì các mẹ em là fan của răng trắng sáng, càng trắng càng mê mà không trắng thì không chịu được luôn ý nhưng khổ răng yếu không thể đi tẩy trắng được nên chỉ áp theo được các phương pháp tại nhà thôi. Em đã dùng thử hết các cách từ dùng kem đánh răng trắng răng của Hàn, của Nhật…. đủ cả. Rồi đến cả miếng dán trắng răng của mấy hãng nổi nổi như Crest , 3D white teeth whitening strip,.. cũng đã đều dùng qua, hiệu quả tốt tuy nhiên điểm yếu của mấy miếng dán đó là rất dễ làm yếu răng, dùng xong rất ê buốt và nhất là những bạn răng yếu như em ấy. Đợt này thấy không ổn nên em định dùng thử sang các loại than hoạt tính xem sao. Nghía trên mạng thấy than hoạt tính Gốc Việt này được nhiều chị em khen lắm nhưng chưa biết thực hư thế nào. Có mẹ nào đã làm trắng răng bằng than hoạt tính Gốc Việt này chưa cho em xin ý kiến với nhé!


----------



## hiền oanh mai

Em cũng thuộc team mê răng trắng sáng tinh tươm đây chị ơi, vậy là mình không cô đơn rồi hihi. Em cũng dùng thử qua nhiều loại làm trắng răng lắm, cách nào ai bảo tốt cũng từng thử qua đây, mà cuối cùng thì….e đi tẩy trắng ở nha khoa chị ạ, trộm vía răng khỏe nên làm vèo cái xong ngay hihi


----------



## lih pham huyền

Gì chứ làm trắng răng thì than hoạt tính Gốc Việt là chuẩn nhất rồi mẹ nó ạ, an toàn, lành tính không gây kích ứng mà hiệu quả rất tốt luôn.
Nhà chị đang dùng đây chứ ai, bảo bối của cả nhà đấy ạ.
Mình thì làm trắng, đều màu răng.
Anh xã thì răng đỡ ố màu mà còn khử mùi thuốc lá nữa, dùng đơn giản mà mê lắm!!


----------



## hoa lê nguyen

lih pham huyền nói:


> Gì chứ làm trắng răng thì than hoạt tính Gốc Việt là chuẩn nhất rồi mẹ nó ạ, an toàn, lành tính không gây kích ứng mà hiệu quả rất tốt luôn.
> Nhà chị đang dùng đây chứ ai, bảo bối của cả nhà đấy ạ.
> Mình thì làm trắng, đều màu răng.
> Anh xã thì răng đỡ ố màu mà còn khử mùi thuốc lá nữa, dùng đơn giản mà mê lắm!!
> 
> View attachment 7427


Ui nghe mê thế chị ơi? Cái này dùng trong bao lâu thì có hiệu quả và dùng mấy lần 1 ngày được vậy ạ? Liệu có làm yếu răng không chị?


----------



## amy le

hoa lê nguyen nói:


> Ui nghe mê thế chị ơi? Cái này dùng trong bao lâu thì có hiệu quả và dùng mấy lần 1 ngày được vậy ạ? Liệu có làm yếu răng không chị?


Không đâu gái ơi, than hoạt tính có khả năng làm trắng răng rất tự nhiên, mặc dù có tính bào mòn nhưng nhẹ và mềm hơn rất nhiều so với các loại thuốc tẩy trắng răng thông thường ý. Như chị thì dùng đến lần thứ 5 là có hiệu quả rồi còn anh xã chị thì dùng 2 tuần thấy cải thiện đáng kể luôn ý. Cái này e dùng 1-2 lần/ngày thôi, không nên lạm dụng quá nhiều, cái gì quá cũng đều không tốt đâu hì hì.


----------



## ngọc quyên

Riêng làm trắng răng  tại nhà thì có đầy cách nếu không muốn sử dụng miếng dán hay tây trắng răng, bạn có thể tham khảo mấy cách dưới đây nhé:
- cốt chanh với baking soda: 1 thìa baking soda mix với 1 thìa nước cốt chanh và chải đều lên răng và để 1-2 phút. Tuy nhiên cái này chỉ nên làm 1 lần/ tuần vì có tính tẩy rất mạnh.
- Kem đánh răng với muối trắng: Bạn nghiền nhuyễn muối trắng mix với kem đánh răng rồi chải đều lên răng trong 2 phút rồi súc miệng thật sạch. Đây cũng là 1 cách để làm trắng răng, sạch miệng rất hiệu quả luôn đó.
Chúc bạn thành công!!


----------



## thư vũ

Mom ơi, cái Gốc Việt mà mom hỏi là loại này đúng không?
Search mạng thử thấy toàn review khen hiệu quả tốt lắm mà, thấy thành phần rất oke, than hoạt tính, bột bạc hà, tinh dầu đinh dương, magnesi cacbonat toàn những thành phần tốt cho răng miệng hết.
Giúp trắng răng, diệt vi khuẩn, trị hôi miệng mà còn chống viêm hiệu quả nữa.
Thế này thì cứ đầu tư thôi, răng yếu chẳng cần gì hơn đâu nàng ạ.
Gốc Việt


----------



## mai hương

Cái này mua ở đâu được nhỉ các mẹ ơi? Em cũng muốn dùng thử mà chả biết mua ở đâu? Lên shopee phải gần chục chỗ bán, chẳng biết chỗ nào bán hàng chính hãng để mua cho an tâm được nhỉ?


----------



## Hải Anh

mai hương nói:


> Cái này mua ở đâu được nhỉ các mẹ ơi? Em cũng muốn dùng thử mà chả biết mua ở đâu? Lên shopee phải gần chục chỗ bán, chẳng biết chỗ nào bán hàng chính hãng để mua cho an tâm được nhỉ?


Trên shopee cũng có shop chính hãng của than hoạt tính Gốc Việt này mà mẹ nó ơi, mua 1 lần mà dùng được mấy tháng luôn ý, hũ trông be bé thôi mà được nhiều lắm. Mẹ nó tìm shop levuce_company nhé


----------



## hoa lê nguyen

thư vũ nói:


> Mom ơi, cái Gốc Việt mà mom hỏi là loại này đúng không?
> Search mạng thử thấy toàn review khen hiệu quả tốt lắm mà, thấy thành phần rất oke, than hoạt tính, bột bạc hà, tinh dầu đinh dương, magnesi cacbonat toàn những thành phần tốt cho răng miệng hết.
> Giúp trắng răng, diệt vi khuẩn, trị hôi miệng mà còn chống viêm hiệu quả nữa.
> Thế này thì cứ đầu tư thôi, răng yếu chẳng cần gì hơn đâu nàng ạ.
> Gốc Việt


Vâng đúng loại đó rồi mom ạ
em đang muốn dùng Gốc Việt này đó, nghe mom phân tích thành phần thế em thấy yên tâm ghê cơ
cảm ơn mom nhiều để em dùng thư xem sao ạ!!


----------



## Thanh Thanh

Làm trắng răng bằng than hoạt tính Gốc Việt này rất hiệu quả mom nhé, mình đang niềng răng mà dùng cái này thấy hiệu quả lắm đấy, dùng được cho cả răng niềng, răng yếu, nha chu các thứ nữa cơ, yên tâm đi


----------

